# Now THIS is GOOD EATS...



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Had a craving for some good old Country Fried Steak last night. Figured I needed to try out the cubesteak I just got back from Lee's in Milton anyway....nothing fancy, just flour, a little Cavenders low salt and fresh ground black pepper. Dredged steaks in seasoned flour, fried in @ 1/2 inch hot peanut oil...O my, good stuff...melt in your mouth tender...made some Garlic mased potatos, some brown gravy from the drippings and a can of sweet peas to round it all off. Just thought I would share a simple "comfort" recipe like my Grandma used to make..and now, leftovers for lunch, YUM:letsdrink


----------



## InTheWoods (Feb 26, 2008)

Dang Andy, looks good. It's been a while since I've had some country fried steak. I'm glad I just had lunch. I've been meaning to get up with you and find out when the next time your heading to Blue Springs. It looks like I'll be spending my day's up there come hunting season...


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

IfI don't stop making all this good food, I will be too fat to climb a tree, haha...You know you are more than welcome up at Blusie...show you how to put some meat on the table up there. I'll let you know next time I'm going up...just went and got my stand that had been flooded out by the river...no worse for the wear...likely not go again till October, but will get with you when I do.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cube steak is the only cut I get when I have my deer processed!!! Can't beat it w/ a stick! I usually get cube/burger/jerky strips/ and summer sausage....I've been munching on the jalapeno/cheese summer sausage I got from Lee's a few weeks ago and it's great!


----------

